# 64 GTO vacuum line diagram



## greengrad1977 (Feb 21, 2010)

restoring 64 GTO and mice ate all vacuum lines the engine is a 389 3-2 barrel would like diagram for the vacuum lines


----------



## Koppster (Jul 27, 2008)

Here's a couple of PY links that should get you started:

vacuum lines - PY Online Forums

wiring and vacumn diagram - PY Online Forums

Rick


----------



## greengrad1977 (Feb 21, 2010)

thank you very much very useful


----------

